# Member Art Thread!! :)



## GTR

..I am currently working on a piece for Sydney, then you guys can see my pit bull drawing skillz  lady pit inspired me ^.^

Here's some of my own stuff:










RIP Pete!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

so this is a member art thread? if so heres mine! (your work is cool)









(Animated)









(GR CH Chinaman ROM, this is life like)

Artwork request are open


----------



## apbtmom76

Oh wow Nikki that is mad talent, you and Anntannise are just awesome, great work both of you


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

apbtmom76 said:


> Oh wow Nikki that is mad talent, you and Anntannise are just awesome, great work both of you


Your awesome! Thankies!!!!!


----------



## GTR

Awesome work there! I need to find my pit art. It's around here somewhere... :/


Thanks fer the comments! I have TONS more of stuff, too much to post really.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

GTR said:


> Awesome work there! I need to find my pit art. It's around here somewhere... :/
> 
> Thanks fer the comments! I have TONS more of stuff, too much to post really.


OMG i know how you feel!!! . thats why i had to create my own site! see here?


----------



## GTR

ladypit's MLP reminds me of my My MLP! 










Something I didn't finish...


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

What a MLP?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Sweet!! That's cool! I'm glad I inspired you Nikki! Lol! Wonder if we can get one of the mods to move my stuff here!?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Oh and here's a horse i drew lol


----------



## GTR

ThaLadyPit said:


> Sweet!! That's cool! I'm glad I inspired you Nikki! Lol! Wonder if we can get one of the mods to move my stuff here!?


That would be awesome!

OMG BSE, I HAVE TO SHOW YOU THE HORSE I DREW FOR MY LITTLE SISTER!! SQUEE!!!

I'll scan in it now!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

GTR said:


> That would be awesome!
> 
> OMG BSE, I HAVE TO SHOW YOU THE HORSE I DREW FOR MY LITTLE SISTER!! SQUEE!!!
> 
> I'll scan in it now!


OOHHH! I wanna see!!! EEEKKK!!


----------



## GTR

Kinda funky quality, bet er it is!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

GTR said:


> Kinda funky quality, bet er it is!


Sooooooo colorful!!!!!!!!!!  Thats so unique!


----------



## GTR

She's 8 years old, so she likes em colorful and such.


----------



## apbtmom76

OMG Nikki that horse is gorgeous and Anntannise, I love the horse you drew, great mane on that one. Man you all make me jealous, i wish I had an artistic ability.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

GTR said:


> She's 8 years old, so she likes em colorful and such.


lol yeah i gotcha  I use color pencil: here's some of my color pencil artwork request. both animated. Love the huge paws on the guys.



















The first one is not with my anymore and its now with Ronnie. But the next one is for Holly and i did another one for her that i'll take better pics of lol.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Nikki that horse is gorgeous and Anntannise, I love the horse you drew, great mane on that one. Man you all make me jealous, i wish I had an artistic ability.


awww! Thank you soooo much! I am drawing another one of her. She's a clydesdale lol.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

GTR said:


> RIP Pete!


He reminds me of Matt from Bullet For My Valentine. Epic.....Who's Pete?


----------



## GTR

Peter Steele...from Type O Negative. He died just a few days ago of heart failure.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

GTR said:


> Peter Steele...from Type O Negative. He died just a few days ago of heart failure.


ouch....wow

just pulled it up....i'm guessing there's gonna be a bit of silence from them losing their friend and all....thats terrible


----------



## ThaLadyPit

aww! those are precious! MLP is My Little Pony, Antanisse. Probably before your time sweetie.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Antanisse... those are beautiful pix you did for Ronnie and Holly! Great job girl! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Chinadog

wow I love this thread keep them pics coming!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/25752-sample-my-work.html

Here's mine China.. I started my thread this morning.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

ThaLadyPit said:


> aww! those are precious! MLP is My Little Pony, Antanisse. Probably before your time sweetie.


OH! I know her! She has a show that comes on on Saturdays 



ThaLadyPit said:


> Antanisse... those are beautiful pix you did for Ronnie and Holly! Great job girl! Keep up the good work!


Thank you very much! If you'd like some lemme know! 



Chinadog said:


> wow I love this thread keep them pics coming!


lol ya know? When you mention art then your talkin my language!



ThaLadyPit said:


> http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/25752-sample-my-work.html
> 
> Here's mine China.. I started my thread this morning.


she's so cute!


----------



## NinaThePitbull

damn gtr, i didnt know you were so talented... your great with wolves, and i like the way you draw dragons ( with strong necks) too often people draw snakes with dragon heads..very impressed


----------



## GTR

Sydney Sketch









Thanks! yeah I like them beefier. The first dragon is pit bullish, as are most of my dragons.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

GTR said:


> Sydney Sketch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! yeah I like them beefier. The first dragon is pit bullish, as are most of my dragons.


Aww!!! She's sooooo cute!! I just wanna hug her! Or will she smudge?.....Get it? Cuz she's a sketch?......yeahhhh.....i like it though!!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Great thread you guys  I wanna play too here's some of my stuff 

Here's my sketch of another members pup 









Here's a few tat's I've done


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

kg420 said:


> Great thread you guys  I wanna play too here's some of my stuff
> 
> Here's my sketch of another members pup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few tat's I've done


Your tats are totally EPIC!


----------



## Black Label Romo

Can't say I was blessed with Artistic Ability but my brother sure was...here is some custom art-work he drew up for me while he was paying a debt to society...he is a tattoo artist also...
































































The last one is a logo he drew up for me...keep in mind he was working with the bare minimum...ink pen...pencil...and envelope...his real skill comes out when working on the skin...hope yall liked checkin em out...thanks for looking


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Lone Star said:


> Can't say I was blessed with Artistic Ability but my brother sure was...here is some custom art-work he drew up for me while he was paying a debt to society...he is a tattoo artist also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last one is a logo he drew up for me...keep in mind he was working with the bare minimum...ink pen...pencil...and envelope...his real skill comes out when working on the skin...hope yall liked checkin em out...thanks for looking


woooooah. nice.....


----------



## Black Rabbit

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Your tats are totally EPIC!


Thanks  I always try. In Tattooing they say your only as good as your last piece so there's a ton of pressure to make then next on better then the last so I try.


Lone Star said:


> Can't say I was blessed with Artistic Ability but my brother sure was...here is some custom art-work he drew up for me while he was paying a debt to society...he is a tattoo artist also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last one is a logo he drew up for me...keep in mind he was working with the bare minimum...ink pen...pencil...and envelope...his real skill comes out when working on the skin...hope yall liked checkin em out...thanks for looking


Great work


----------



## Muttkip

Here's a few of mine...though most of these are a few months old....excuse their crappiness


----------



## NinaThePitbull

I love this one, now i know what i want someone to draw for me , basically this with Nina and Tyson.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

NinaThePitbull said:


> I love this one, now i know what i want someone to draw for me , basically this with Nina and Tyson.


Yep it is cute.....


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Very nice work everybody! I feel so amateur now! Wow! Wish I hadn't lost my best drawings I've ever done.. they were far better than the ones I've posted on here. Oh, well. Great job everybody! I enjoyed looking!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

ThaLadyPit said:


> Very nice work everybody! I feel so amateur now! Wow! Wish I hadn't lost my best drawings I've ever done.. they were far better than the ones I've posted on here. Oh, well. Great job everybody! I enjoyed looking!


aww! thankies! your awesome!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Thanks Antanisse. You're a sweetheart, and a wonderful artist. I truly hope that you make it in this cruel world and can really go somewhere with your artwork.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

ThaLadyPit said:


> Thanks Antanisse. You're a sweetheart, and a wonderful artist. I truly hope that you make it in this cruel world and can really go somewhere with your artwork.


thank you so much. much appreciation there. i truly hope i do too


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

-cough cough-......i've drawn alot more since i last posted on this thread.










This is a pic of Southern Kennel's GR CH Mayday ROM

















This is a pic of Garner's CH Dynomite


















This is a pic of Garner's Hickson (Rickson)

















i made this piece for my auntie Bev









I also drew Tye's Demon.I made more piece of artwork for her. I'll make a thread about it 








​


----------



## Xiahko

Pokemon <3

Erm...Mine is nowhere as good as everyone else here....But here's a few.

I had to take pics with my camera,cause I don't have a scanner anymore





































Sorry they're so big, I'm not sure how to resize them.


----------



## Rudy4747

this is the most awesome thread. I used to draw all the time and won some state competitions in texas, while in school. But for some reason i haven't drawn in years. All of you have amazing work and have inspired me to try to see if I still have any skills left. 
You are all awesome artists, I love this site we seem to keep great company here.


----------



## Xiahko

Rudy4747 said:


> this is the most awesome thread. I used to draw all the time and won some state competitions in texas, while in school. But for some reason i haven't drawn in years. All of you have amazing work and have inspired me to try to see if I still have any skills left.
> You are all awesome artists, I love this site we seem to keep great company here.


I haven't drawn in a few years either. These were taken from my art books, from like 2003-4 ish hahah:woof:


----------



## Rudy4747

Funny the last time i spent a great deal of time on an art project was in 04. It was actually tatoo design to cover a friends back and arm, Aztec design work to be exact.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

GTR said:


> Peter Steele...from Type O Negative. He died just a few days ago of heart failure.


OMG are you kidding me?!? 
I absolutely loved that band


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Xiahko said:


> Pokemon <3
> 
> Erm...Mine is nowhere as good as everyone else here....But here's a few.
> 
> I had to take pics with my camera,cause I don't have a scanner anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry they're so big, I'm not sure how to resize them.


anime style, i like!!:clap:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Rudy4747 said:


> this is the most awesome thread. I used to draw all the time and won some state competitions in texas, while in school. But for some reason i haven't drawn in years. All of you have amazing work and have inspired me to try to see if I still have any skills left.
> You are all awesome artists, I love this site we seem to keep great company here.


thank you, I'm so happy for you. that's so wonderful


----------



## Xiahko

Thanks. :3, yeah back in high school(10 years ago..YIKES) I wanted to go to college to be an artist, so i could travel to japan, and be an animator there.
The school I was at pretty much told me I'd have no chance. :/ So i kinda gave up.

Sigh... if only I knew how big anime would become~


----------



## Rondacker

I express my art in turned wood.
Here are some pieces that I've done. I like to work in organic shapes.

Steve


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Xiahko said:


> Thanks. :3, yeah back in high school(10 years ago..YIKES) I wanted to go to college to be an artist, so i could travel to japan, and be an animator there.
> The school I was at pretty much told me I'd have no chance. :/ So i kinda gave up.
> 
> Sigh... if only I knew how big anime would become~


Wow....yeah anime is pretty big now. Every show i see on cartoonetwork just about is anime. They just made a new one


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Rondacker said:


> I express my art in turned wood.
> Here are some pieces that I've done. I like to work in organic shapes.
> 
> Steve


That is really neat!:clap:


----------

